# Solved: Wireless Zero Configuration issue



## mtamborra (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello all, I'm having an issue with the Wireless Zero Configuration service

in tools>administrative services the service is set to "automatically" but never says "started" unless it is double clicked on and "start" is clicked

this means that starting it manually is required for some reason after every reboot I try even though it states it is set to automaticall

I checked the registry entry and it is set to automatically, I also uninstalled the intel proset driver incase there was a conflict....I'm unsure of what else to try, please advise

The computer I'm having this issue on is a Dell latitude D820 and the version of windows is XP Pro Service pack 2

please advise


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Look in the advanced settings of the wireless connection to be sure that "Use Windows to manage my wireless connection" is checked


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... uninstalled the intel proset driver ..."

Uh, if you uninstall the driver you won't be able to use the adapter--until Windows reboots and reinstalls it.

Is the Intel utility running? Does it get started because of a shortcut icon in your Startup folder or is it set in msconfig to start?


----------



## mtamborra (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone, the issue turned out to be the "dell wireless utility"...I unchecked the option for "use this utility to manage wireless networks" and now everything works fine and windows zero config service starts automaticaly upon restarting


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As I suspected (except that I assumed the Intel utility). You can mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Well done! !


----------

